# Thames Sea Forts



## Dexter24 (May 26, 2013)

I have booked a trip on the SS Waverley in October, as well as the opportunity to take some pictures as the steamer travels down the Thames from Tower Bridge past the Thames Barrier and on to Southend and into the English Channel to view the Maunsell Sea Fort and the Knock John Forts. My question is has anyone done this trip on the Waverley and how close did you get to the fort and what sort of lens would be the best to take?


----------



## Obscurity (May 31, 2013)

Is this close enough


----------



## Dexter24 (May 31, 2013)

Lol that's a lot closer than I will begetting I guess, but I hope to be able to get some reasonable shots from the steamer


----------



## richy142 (Jun 1, 2013)

hi dexter24, I've heard the boat goes round it, but not very close, so a good lense will be needed.


----------



## TeeJF (Jun 1, 2013)

You may need top check. I tried to book a trip out to Redsands to the forts there but the skipper reluctantly admitted landing anyone on the forts was banned at that time. He'd have happily took my money and had it not been foir checking I'd have been VERY disappointed - and worst still, so would everyone else who expressed an interest in coming along.


----------



## richy142 (Jun 1, 2013)

I know this boat does trips to red sands via this boat
http://www.x-pilot.co.uk/


----------

